# Man charged with punching female paramedic in the face



## ffemt8978 (Mar 13, 2011)

http://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/Global/story.asp?S=14240392


----------



## Anjel (Mar 13, 2011)

> The victim complained of pain to the left side of her face



Kinda made me laugh. Duh she just got hit.

On a more serious note. This is something I worry about. I'm sure I will be hit at some point during my career. And that is really gonna suck. Especially if it's by a guy bigger and stronger than me.


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 13, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Kinda made me laugh. Duh she just got hit.
> 
> On a more serious note. This is something I worry about. I'm sure I will be hit at some point during my career. And that is really gonna suck. Especially if it's by a guy bigger and stronger than me.



Fight to win (read: fight dirty). When someone attacks me at work, I assume they're trying to seriously injure/kill me, and I fight back like they are. 

They really should make it a felony to assault an EMS provider in Michigan (and nation-wide).

Edit: Check out DT4EMS


----------



## Anjel (Mar 13, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Fight to win (read: fight dirty). When someone attacks me at work, I assume they're trying to seriously injure/kill me, and I fight back like they are.
> 
> They really should make it a felony to assault an EMS provider in Michigan (and nation-wide).
> 
> Edit: Check out DT4EMS



Looks like a pretty good site. I'll check it out tomorrow when I can focus lol

And yea I guess I've never had to be physical with anyone. Except an old lady we restrained. But when it comes down to me or them. I'll do what I can to make sure it's me.


----------



## OrlMedic3388 (Mar 13, 2011)

In florida hitting a paramedic carries the same charge as hitting a police officer


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 13, 2011)

OrlMedic3388 said:


> In florida hitting a paramedic carries the same charge as hitting a police officer



This is what I want for Michigan.


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 13, 2011)

OrlMedic3388 said:


> In florida hitting a paramedic carries the same charge as hitting a police officer



Ditto for Texas, a felony....  Swinging at me while standing next to cops is not the smartest decision some of my patients have ever made.... and we won.  Fast.


*swing*

*dodge*

"TASER TASER TASER!"


----------



## Hockey (Mar 13, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> This is what I want for Michigan.



It's a Felony...

http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(th...y=on&highlight=Emergency AND medical AND duty

THE MICHIGAN PENAL CODE (EXCERPT)
Act 328 of 1931


750.81d Assaulting, battering, resisting, obstructing, opposing person performing duty; felony; penalty; other violations; consecutive terms; definitions.

Sec. 81d.

(1) Except as provided in subsections (2), (3), and (4), an individual who assaults, batters, wounds, resists, obstructs, opposes, or endangers a person who the individual knows or has reason to know is performing his or her duties is guilty of a felony punishable by imprisonment for not more than 2 years or a fine of not more than $2,000.00, or both.

(2) An individual who assaults, batters, wounds, resists, obstructs, opposes, or endangers a person who the individual knows or has reason to know is performing his or her duties causing a bodily injury requiring medical attention or medical care to that person is guilty of a felony punishable by imprisonment for not more than 4 years or a fine of not more than $5,000.00, or both.

(3) An individual who assaults, batters, wounds, resists, obstructs, opposes, or endangers a person who the individual knows or has reason to know is performing his or her duties causing a serious impairment of a body function of that person is guilty of a felony punishable by imprisonment for not more than 15 years or a fine of not more than $10,000.00, or both.

(4) An individual who assaults, batters, wounds, resists, obstructs, opposes, or endangers a person who the individual knows or has reason to know is performing his or her duties causing the death of that person is guilty of a felony punishable by imprisonment for not more than 20 years or a fine of not more than $20,000.00, or both.

(5) This section does not prohibit an individual from being charged with, convicted of, or punished for any other violation of law that is committed by that individual while violating this section.

(6) A term of imprisonment imposed for a violation of this section may run consecutively to any term of imprisonment imposed for another violation arising from the same transaction.

(7) As used in this section:

(a) "Obstruct" includes the use or threatened use of physical interference or force or a knowing failure to comply with a lawful command.

(b) "Person" means any of the following:

(i) A police officer of this state or of a political subdivision of this state including, but not limited to, a motor carrier officer or capitol security officer of the department of state police.

(ii) A police officer of a junior college, college, or university who is authorized by the governing board of that junior college, college, or university to enforce state law and the rules and ordinances of that junior college, college, or university.

(iii) A conservation officer of the department of natural resources or the department of environmental quality.

(iv) A conservation officer of the United States department of the interior.

(v) A sheriff or deputy sheriff.

(vi) A constable.

(vii) A peace officer of a duly authorized police agency of the United States, including, but not limited to, an agent of the secret service or department of justice.

(viii) A firefighter.

(ix) Any emergency medical service personnel described in section 20950 of the public health code, 1978 PA 368, MCL 333.20950.

(x) An individual engaged in a search and rescue operation as that term is defined in section 50c.


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 14, 2011)

Hockey said:


> It's a Felony...



Thanks for clearing that up.

Apparently my Google-Fu needs work. :unsure:


----------



## Hockey (Mar 15, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Thanks for clearing that up.
> 
> Apparently my Google-Fu needs work. :unsure:



It was changed a few years back to throw us in it 


Poor kid that decided to fight us and the police learned that 3 felonies is worse than 1.


----------



## Medic One (Mar 15, 2011)

It's a felony in CT if you can get the cops to actually charge the person


Michael - "Medic One"
FF/Paramedic, EMS-Instructor
Pace / Medical Car Driver Lime Rock Park


----------



## hatsuo (Mar 15, 2011)

Who is the victim with the pain on side of face? The punched Paramedic or the original victim drunken vigilante?


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 15, 2011)

hatsuo said:


> Who is the victim with the pain on side of face? The punched Paramedic or the original victim drunken vigilante?



The medic.


----------

